# Applying Through HEC Self Finance 2013-2014



## zara riaz (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey I'm from the UK and have just come to Pakistan to gain admission into one of the medical schools here. My total aggregate has just worked out to be 80.2%. I'm applying as an international student on HEC self finance seats. Do I stand a chance of admission into Rawalpindi Medical College with this aggregate and does someone have the merit lists in this category from previous years? I'll be supremely grateful if someone can help.


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

With that aggregate you will get in there...


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude but I would not say that anyone is a guarantee for a seat unless they're equivalence was in the high 90%. Simply because there are only 4 SFS seats for RMC and so many applicants. I personally have an aggregate similar to the poster but I wouldn't be the first to say that I am a lock for that place. Zara, I would say that you are a competitive/capable applicant. Yet, without knowing what last years results were, it would be difficult to properly gauge your chances. I have a similar aggregate to yours so I hope we both place at one of our top choices 
*P.S. *
On a side note, I was wondering, for those who have applied already through SFS, does the paperwork have to be in the HEC office by september 30th or does it have to be postmarked/in transit before then? I am sending my paperwork out this week and am worried it may not make it in time. Also does it have to be sent through an embassy and if so does sending it to the embassy before the end of the month constitute it as applying on time? I hope these questions make sense. I really really appreciate any help with this.


----------



## zara riaz (Sep 13, 2013)

If you are in Pakistan, I advise you give them in by hand because when I sent my results to Pakistan using urgent postal service, it still took two months. And you shouldnt risk your documents getting lost and it is quite likely in Pakistan sadly. Yes all the paperwork needs to be with HEC by sept 30. 
What is your top choice? I know someone last year who got into FJMC with aggregate of 81.125%. Do you mind sharing what your equivalence came put to be?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

My equivalence is 80.42%...so we're both pretty much in the same boat. I don't know what to expect but at this point I am just worried about getting my paperwork in on time.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

OK SO .........................my aggregate is merely 71% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY CHANCESS????


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

Well i am a pakistani and i do not hold a dual nationality .. I am not a foreign student at all .. So does that mean that i am not eligible to apply for sfs . Sfs is appllicable to foreign students only . ? Do guide me


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

no, as far as i know you can't apply to med college on a sfs seat..these seats are only for people who hold foreign nationality. even a permanent residence cards is not enough, u must have the nationality.

- - - Updated - - -



jiasajid said:


> OK SO .........................my aggregate is merely 71% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY CHANCESS????


you will get into a medical college in pakistan just not in any of the one the top medical college...you can apply to sargodha medical college..u will get admission in their for sure since they have so many seats and i know people from last year who got into sargodha medical college with an aggregate lower than yours


----------



## zara riaz (Sep 13, 2013)

No the sfs scheme for local students has been abolished and the sfs seats in government medical colleges are reserved for foreign students only. Local students or even students studying abroad with no foreign permanent nationality are ineligible for the sfs seats. Did you do your uhs mcat? How did you do and what's your aggregate? You might get in on the local seat if your aggregate's good enough


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a question about the application. I sent my application through the embassy here in the U.S. However, I didn't have it notarized/attested. Shouldn't the embassy have done that for me without me having to say? I'm afraid that HEC won't accept it now. If anyone knows anything about this, please let me know.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

i think you were supposed to get all the documents notrized urself from a lawyer and you could just mail it to hec you didn't have to send it through the embassy...i know people who applied last year and they just sent their application directly to hec, not through any embassy.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I sent through embassy so they would get there faster. Which they did. Only problem is that notaries toon part. I'm afraid that they probably won't take it now :/ ..but if I send it through the embassy it should be considered legitimate , right?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

you will get into a medical college in pakistan just not in any of the one the top medical college...you can apply to sargodha medical college..u will get admission in their for sure since they have so many seats and i know people from last year who got into sargodha medical college with an aggregate lower than yours[/QUOTE]


...I FEEL SO RELIEVED !! THANK-YOU SO SO MUCH FOR YOUR REPLY!! appreciate that :thumbsup: and yea I did apply to Sarghoda , actually I ticked the YES option pertaining to whether I want admission anywhere in Pakistan. Yes, I'm desperate 

- - - Updated - - -

TODAY IS THE DEADLINE FOR SENDING IN ALL THE DOCUMENTS.
ANYBODY KNOW WHEN HEC WILL POST FINAL LISTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?? 
AND WHAT'S THEIR CALCULATION FORMULA? 
60% FSc
40% Entry?????
NO MATRIC?:?


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think HEC starts out with the list during the first two weeks of november. And its 60% FSc and 40% SAT


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

what do you mean today is the deadline? I thought the applications for private medical colleges werent starting till end october??? If i want to go to cmh or any other private medical college on foreign seat that means i should have sent the documents to HEC? I thought we would deal with the colleges directly. Could somebody please guide me!!!


----------



## zara riaz (Sep 13, 2013)

haris1412 said:


> what do you mean today is the deadline? I thought the applications for private medical colleges werent starting till end october??? If i want to go to cmh or any other private medical college on foreign seat that means i should have sent the documents to HEC? I thought we would deal with the colleges directly. Could somebody please guide me!!!


Dont worry HEC only deals with government medical colleges admissions and their deadline is gone. You do have to contact private medical colleges personally and ask them when the last date is


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

khan000000000 said:


> I think HEC starts out with the list during the first two weeks of november. And its 60% FSc and 40% SAT


First two weeks of N.O.V.E.M.B.E.R !!!!!?! That's too far !! Classes in some private Med Colleges will start in November, Will I OK them or wait for HEC


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

If you feel like your HEC percentage is good enough to get you into one of your top choices for govt college then wait. If you're iffy, then I would take the sure thing and get into a private college if accepted. You are the only person who can know if you ll be okay. It's definitely a risk but you have to ask yourself if that is one worth taking.

- - - Updated - - -



haris1412 said:


> what do you mean today is the deadline? I thought the applications for private medical colleges werent starting till end october??? If i want to go to cmh or any other private medical college on foreign seat that means i should have sent the documents to HEC? I thought we would deal with the colleges directly. Could somebody please guide me!!!



I dont know how far you are in the process but you need to stay on top of this stuff from a very early point, especially if applying from overseas. Again I don't know your entire situation but make it a priority to have your applications submitted ASAP because deadlines are approaching faster than you think. Good luck


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

These Med-Schools in Pak start with classes sort of late. I think it should started already in September...:speechless:


----------

